# Recurve Arrow Selection



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I can't tell you exactly RNHB....but as i understand it.....with traditional gear....going too stiff is way better than being even just a hair underspined. Err on the side of stiff if there is any question.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

you`ll be at about 44lbs with that bow 500 spine with 4 inch feathers and 125 grain tips do not add any more weight..to front end of arrow .. most charts are3-4 sizes over what is needed...so don`t go by charts... from a game master owner


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Well I just bought CE Heritage 150s and I am going to make them up tonight with 3" feathers.
Thanks all!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

3`s are good show form errors but if hunting go 4 with broad heads good shooting...


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Go with a longer feather, depending on the style of broad head you plan to use, you don't want your broad head to out plane the arrow shaft.
On my 3D - hunting arrows, I shoot between 4 and 5 in. feathers with great results.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks guys. I am going to have a look around for some 5" feathers and maybe some flu flus as well. 
Anyone know of a good place to get some nice traditional feathers?


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Give Fred Walker a call at 905-410-1141 ( Kawartha Traditional Archery Center ).
He's located on Elmtree Rd. Just north of Hwy 7 west of Lindsay, about a 45 minute drive for you from Blackstock.
Give him a call first to make sure he's in. Cash or cheque only.
Excellent trad shop and he also has 3D courses on site.
You won't be disappointed!!!


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Fred's place is one of the best shops around for trad gear. I'm just glad he doesn't accept credit cards. Those custom made quivers and selection of trad bows and accessories he has on hand sure are very enticing. 
*******, if you do decide to shoot his trad courses which are well laid out and fun to shoot, be pre-warned, he does have a few targets I swear are covered in Kevlar.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

crazymoose said:


> Give Fred Walker a call at 905-410-1141 ( Kawartha Traditional Archery Center ).
> He's located on Elmtree Rd. Just north of Hwy 7 west of Lindsay, about a 45 minute drive for you from Blackstock.
> Give him a call first to make sure he's in. Cash or cheque only.
> Excellent trad shop and he also has 3D courses on site.
> You won't be disappointed!!!


I talked to Fred tonight and he said he had plenty of 4"-5" fletching. He's at the dojo in the morning but back at the shop by noon. Thanks crazymoose.



DssBB said:


> Fred's place is one of the best shops around for trad gear. I'm just glad he doesn't accept credit cards. Those custom made quivers and selection of trad bows and accessories he has on hand sure are very enticing.
> *******, if you do decide to shoot his trad courses which are well laid out and fun to shoot, be pre-warned, he does have a few targets I swear are covered in Kevlar.


Custom made quivers? Uh oh...ahhh... no credit cards. Weeww. Real good thing. LOL!
Kevlar eh....gonna have to get me some of those armor piercing Victory arrows. 

Thanks boys!:thumbs_up:cheers:


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

JDoupe said:


> I can't tell you exactly RNHB....but as i understand it.....with traditional gear....going too stiff is way better than being even just a hair underspined. Err on the side of stiff if there is any question.


Ive been told to go on the side of weak as they are more forgiving..... WE have set up many trad bows for shooters and we have always found that the slightly weaker shaft out performs the stiff shaft all the time...... One of the main reasons is that if you are sitting in treestand and it is cold out and your muscles are stiff you will not be able to draw it all the way back therefore a weaker arrow will perform for you better.......


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Let us know what you think when you get back from Fred's.
Hang on to your wallet. lol lol!!!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

I`m with travski go weak I shoot 38 lbs and use 900 spine arrows at 26 inch so when a 30 inch arrow is like a 1716 spine or 680 a little weak .. i just said 500 as a starting point.. I get almost 200 fps at 26 inch draw and 36-38 pounds with a 280 grain arrow ..


----------

